# New Mice!



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm so excited! I've found a new breeder nearby, and he has a wide variety to choose from. Picked out these little ones to add to my breeding group! (Also, sorry about my tacky laundry room background. It has the best lighting.)

Shippo (Female Fox)


http://imgur.com/noG2o4F




http://imgur.com/yn8AaJY


Finnick (Male light lilac Fox I think??)


http://imgur.com/T7HrasU




http://imgur.com/XMHbjJb


Luna (Female Blue Pied)


http://imgur.com/3kjCn1F




http://imgur.com/SaqgRol


Nimbus (Male Blue Pied)


http://imgur.com/4HQMEs0




http://imgur.com/HYpLO29


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------

